
The Rich Are Preparing for Coronavirus Differently - vo2maxer
https://www.nytimes.com/2020/03/05/style/the-rich-are-preparing-for-coronavirus-differently.html
======
bittersourspicy
Seems like sensationalizing the fearful responses of people who are already
disconnected from reality and normal people. If you have the cash to throw
around, I guess you'd pick the best unless you got to be rich by being super
cheap.

If you were in the thick of a pandemic and had to go out: indirect vent ski
goggles + anti-fog compound, a tight-fitting N95 NIOSH mask that has enough
surface area to not get too humid, soap-&-water hand washing, 70% hand
sanitizer, and surface sanitization seems good enough for nearly every
pathogen.

Even before this, there's a coffee shop I goto sometimes where they never
clean anything but they always have a giant container of hand sanitizer; the
trick is about 8 pumps of that on a bunch of napkins and wipe down the table,
seats and seat backs. (I'm OCD.)

